# Photographer's toolbox question



## johngalt (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,


Apologies if this post is in the wrong forum section.

From links on lightroomqueen.com and recommending posts in this forum I installed the TPG LR Backup plugin. I'm quite pleased with it and wanted to register/donate. I tried to do so several times, using different browsers and different CC's
however the sited doesn't proceed past the collection of the CC information. I have tried to contact Photographers Toolbox using the contact methods provided on their website but have received no answers.

Does anyone know if this company/people are still in business and if so a better way to contact them?


Thank you,


Doug


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Doug,

I suggest that you use the "Contact" tab on the top right of every page on the site. There are some suggested things to check which may or may not apply to your problem which is followed by a  support email address.

Is your credit card perhaps getting declined? This site is based in England and I believe that the credit card processing happens there. My card company seems to automatically decline non-us transactions unless I tell them in advance. Call your card company if you think this is happening.

-louie


----------



## johngalt (Jun 4, 2013)

Louie,

Thanks for the reply. I did use the "Contact" tab and then the "General question" button. Then selected "Matt Dawson" When I received no reply from him I then tried the general contact address.

I'm positive that my credit card is in good standing because on that same day I registered another plugin from someone else and have used it since. I will call my bank and ask about declining no-us transactions.

Again thanks for your help.


Doug


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2013)

In the past, I too have had difficulty making contact with the principals of the site and in purchasing a registration on the site. Fortunately Matt and others associated with the site frequent this forum and you are likely to get a reply to this thread soon from one of them.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 4, 2013)

I've dropped Matt a line. 

John


----------



## johngalt (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you John


Doug


----------



## DawMatt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Doug,

Apologies for not getting back to you sooner. I can see that you sent me 2 emails last week. Its unfortunate they coincided with a crazy work week so I haven't been able to look at that email address.

There have been some reports of transactions failing to go through. It appears to be an issue with Paypal but it is hard to be certain until this has been thoroughly debugged. It has been intermittent which makes it even harder to be certain what is going on.

At this stage all I can suggest is trying it again. I'll nudge Tim to see if he can look into it and/or turn on some tracking to work out what is going on.

Thanks,
Matt

(and thanks for the pointer, John)


----------



## johngalt (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Cletus, John and Matt. 

Matt, I've replied to you via private email msg.


Thanks again everyone,


Doug


----------



## johngalt (Jun 12, 2013)

This has been sorted. The payment/donation system has been fixed.


----------



## DawMatt (Jun 14, 2013)

johngalt said:


> This has been sorted. The payment/donation system has been fixed.


Thanks for confirming that Doug. Apologies for the delay - Paypal took a while to acknowledge the problem, but fixed it soon afterwards.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

